# Trailhunter Weihnachtstour am 23.12



## Flo17 (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
wir planen auch dieses Jahr wieder eine Weihnachtstrailtour, Abfahrtszeit wird so 12:30 Uhr sein. Startpunkt so wie es aussieht Höhr-Grenzhausen oder Bendorf-Sayn.

Bis dann Gruss Flo


----------



## Airhaenz (19. Dezember 2006)

..bis dahin werden meine vom Rennen am Sonntag zerüttelten Knochen wohl wieder Einsatzfähig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (19. Dezember 2006)

ich hoffe es mit der reparatur rechtzeitig zu schaffen, ansonsten werd' ich den morgen gemütlich angehen und eine runde in der pfalz drehen.

@horst + felix:
dann schlage ich euch mal vor schon am fr nach boppard zu fahren!  

@jochen:
was für'n rennen denn?


----------



## Airhaenz (19. Dezember 2006)

dave schrieb:


> @jochen:
> was für'n rennen denn?




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=252465&page=3

Der zweite Wertungslauf lief so gut, da dachte ich mir in der vorletzten Kurve könnte ich dann auch noch mal nen bissel mehr an Limit gehen - und schon lag ich ich da  
Ist nichts passiert, am nächsten morgen hatte ich aber überall Muskelkater, Beulen usw..wie immer halt


----------



## Felix0815 (19. Dezember 2006)

ich wollte eigentlich auf jeden Fall mal nach Boppard...


----------



## schnellejugend (19. Dezember 2006)

Nach Boppard würde ich auch gerne mal, muss aber am Fr. noch arbeiten. Falls für den 23. noch offene Plätze existieren würde ich aber sofort buchen.


----------



## dave (19. Dezember 2006)

Boppard wäre für mich natürlich auch nicht so verkehrt, weil's ich aus KA kommend ohnehin da vorbeifahre. Was meinste Flo ...? 
Und was macht unser Wolfskopf-Flo am Sa überhaupt?


----------



## Blackwater Park (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich (Joachim) hätte auch Bock auf Boppard am Samstag, ich würd mit dem Zug kommen wenn aus Aachen sonst keiner am Samstag fährt.


----------



## dave (19. Dezember 2006)

felix hat wohl noch ein wenig werbung gemacht, wie? 

damit keine falschen erwartungen geweckt werden, muss ich übrigens noch darauf hinweisen, dass die strecke den winter über gesperrt ist!


----------



## Flo17 (19. Dezember 2006)

Aslo ich bin flexibel wegen mir können wir auch nach Boppard fahren.
Gruss Flo


----------



## dave (19. Dezember 2006)

... und am Ende fahren wir sowieso an der Lahn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (19. Dezember 2006)

klar, wenn die piste gesperrt/unfahrbar ist, können wir natürlich woanders fahren. da solls ja viele nette trails geben in der gegend, munkelt man.


----------



## WW-Horst (19. Dezember 2006)

Hai,
ist doch klar vom Wetter abhängig. Wenn es nass ist, läuft F1 und der Rest am besten, also Boppard. Aber wie Dave schon sagte: die Strecke ist zu, die restlichen Trails sind nett, aber die Trumpkarte ist die ZUgfahrt. lahn ist ne andere Hausnummer, dafür soll es aber trocken sein.


----------



## [FW] FLO (21. Dezember 2006)

hi,
also in boppard wär ich dabei  die bahn fährt zwar im 2 stunden takt, aber man kann dann ja zwischendurch strecken wie z.b. wk einbauen, da macht die bahn sowieso keinen sinn. dann wäre aber zeitlich ein früheres treffen sinnvoll, dass man die bahn um 12.17 noch nutzen kann.

wäre eventuell auch bei einer anderen tour dabei.

@Airhaenz ich war auch beim rennen. welche startnummer warst du denn? ich war die 30. hat echt spass gemacht!


----------



## WW-Horst (21. Dezember 2006)

Flo schrieb: 
"also in boppard wär ich dabei  die bahn fährt zwar im 2 stunden takt, aber man kann dann ja zwischendurch strecken wie z.b. wk einbauen, da macht die bahn sowieso keinen sinn. dann wäre aber zeitlich ein früheres treffen sinnvoll, dass man die bahn um 12.17 noch nutzen kann.

wäre eventuell auch bei einer anderen tour dabei."

Hai Flo,

wärst Du auch bei der Brexbachrunde dabei? Ist auch sehr interessant. Wir fahren dann zwischen den Jahren Zug?!


----------



## dave (21. Dezember 2006)

WW-Horst schrieb:


> Flo schrieb:
> "also in boppard wär ..."



@Horst: 
Und ich zeig' Dir nach der Tour mal wie das Zitieren wirklich geht!  
Ansonsten sehe ich hier übrigens eine leichte Tendenz nach Boppard ... 

@Flo:
Ich würde mich mit Euch oben beim Bhf. Buchholz treffen, falls Ihr den Zug um 12.17 Uhr nehmen solltet.
Aber wir haben ja immer noch einen Tag Bedenkzeit! Wo's wohl hingehen wird? Es bleibt spannend ...


----------



## Airhaenz (22. Dezember 2006)

@FLO: weisses Orange, blauer Fahrer..ähh überwiegend blauer Helm/Trikot.

@all: Also wenn wir uns um 12.30 treffen, müssen wir egal ob Lahn/Brexbach/Boppard so um 11.30 in Köln los - also sagt mir bis morgen um 11.29, wo ich hinsoll..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (22. Dezember 2006)

Mir auch?

Mir auch!


----------



## Blackwater Park (22. Dezember 2006)

ich schaffs leider doch nicht, viel spaß euch.


----------



## [FW] FLO (22. Dezember 2006)

ok damit es hier mal vorwärts geht, leg ich jetzt mal was fest 

12.10uhr am bahnhof boppard oder 12.25 am bahnhof buchholz!

ich werde auf jeden fall mit dem zug um 12.17 dann von boppard abfahren. d.h. ich fahre ca. um 11 bei mir zuhause los, falls jemand so früh schon ne tour machen will 

bis morgen!


----------



## dave (22. Dezember 2006)

Ah, Flo ist mir zuvorgekommen!  

@Flo:
So wie's aussieht kann ich eventuell doch schon um 11.30 Uhr in Buchholz sein. Sollen wir gemeinsam nach Boppard runterfahren? Wie lange brauchen wir denn dafür bzw. wieviel Minuten kann ich mich verspäten ...

@Joachim:
Dann bis nächstes Jahr eventuell! 

@Andre:
Wie schaut's bei Dir aus?


----------



## Flo17 (22. Dezember 2006)

Bin dann auch um 12:00 Uhr in Boppard.

Gruss Flo


----------



## dave (22. Dezember 2006)

OK, Kehrwendung! Vergeßt meinen vorigen Post ... 

Ich hab' eben von Horst erfahren, dass er und Felix heute schon in Boppard waren und weil Felix nun schon extra aus AC hier runter ist, wär's für ihn doch etwas uncool morgen noch mal das gleiche zu fahren.

Daher fahren die beiden morgen an die Lahn. Flo17 kommt auch mit (hab' ihn gerade an der Strippe). Flo17 und ich werden dann spätestens um 12.30 Uhr beim gewohnten Treffpunkt an der Klostermühle sein. Horst und Felix fahrn wahrscheinlich vorher schon 'ne Abfahrt.

@[FW] FLO
Wir sehen uns dann in der Woche, oder?


----------



## >Helge< (23. Dezember 2006)

@all:

Wie war denn die Tour?

Hatte leider mal wieder keine Zeit um dabei zu sein!


----------



## [FW] FLO (24. Dezember 2006)

@ dave klar ich hab bis auf mittwoch jeden tag zeit. auch an den weihnachtstagen. meld dich einfach


----------



## dave (24. Dezember 2006)

@helge:
war mal wieder 'ne lockere tour, die wir bei glühwein und weihnachtsgebäck ausklingen ließen. felix konnte uns dabei sehr farbenfroh erläutern, welche nachwirkungen eine baumbremsung so hinterlassen kann, während horst sein geschick mit nadel und faden demonstrierte. 

@[FW] Flo:
Ich meld' mich! Muss aber leider bis Mi warten, damit der Schnitt besser heilt.


----------



## >Helge< (24. Dezember 2006)

dave schrieb:


> @helge:
> war mal wieder 'ne lockere tour, die wir bei glühwein und weihnachtsgebäck ausklingen ließen. felix konnte uns dabei sehr farbenfroh erläutern, welche nachwirkungen eine baumbremsung so hinterlassen kann, während horst sein geschick mit nadel und faden demonstrierte.
> 
> @[FW] Flo:
> Ich meld' mich! Muss aber leider bis Mi warten, damit der Schnitt besser heilt.



Nicht schlecht, echt schade dass ich so selten mit kann! 
...ist ja ganz praktisch dass ihr bei den Touren einen *eigenen* Arzt zur Seite habt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (24. Dezember 2006)

ouch, da hab ich ja was verpasst.


----------



## Mc_Fly (25. Dezember 2006)

dave schrieb:


> Ich meld' mich! Muss aber leider bis Mi warten, damit der Schnitt besser heilt.



Hi Dave,

nettes Andenken haste da.
Wo bekommt man sowas?

Falls Ihr zwischen den Jahren ne Tour in Boppard dreht, meldet euch ....

Gruß
Marco


----------



## dave (26. Dezember 2006)

Mc_Fly schrieb:


> nettes Andenken haste da.
> Wo bekommt man sowas?



Ja, ist nicht so ganz einfach. Aber es hilft anscheinend nach einem Absatz mit dem Vorderrad auf einem rutschigem Schieferpodest einzulenken, direkt vor der nächsten Stufe wegzurutschen und die restliche Passage dann mit Felskontakt hinunterzuschlittern. 
Klappt allerdings nicht immer, da gehört schon ein wenig Glück dazu!  



Mc_Fly schrieb:


> Falls Ihr zwischen den Jahren ne Tour in Boppard dreht, meldet euch ....



Alles, klar, ich meld' mich!


----------



## Flo17 (31. Dezember 2006)

So heute startet unsere Sylvestertour werden uns um 12:00 Uhr am Römerturm treffen. Vielleicht gibts ein paar kurzentschlossene.
Gruss Flo


----------

